# Prepping for my first festival



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2016)

Have never set up at a show/festival before. Our first one is this Saturday. Of course, it's going to be 93 degrees, but at least it won't be raining.

So, I have a canopy, tables, table cloths, banner, comfy chairs, cash box, card readers, business cards, a cooler, going to take my computer to draw up custom stuff for people, but feel like I might be missing something. 

Here's about a quarter of what I've got to take. Several other things like door hangers, and things that will be hung up from the sides of the canopy. Some cutting boards, barnwood decor, things like that. 


For those of you who do shows, what would you say was your biggest mistake at your first show? 





In progress-

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 6, 2016)

Try to arrange things on your table so they aren't all flat. Put a cover of some sort on the table. We have a black cloth that covers the table with some accent cloths with patterns on them. I cut several 6x6 squares of 2x6 so I can stack them under the cloths in order to change the heights of what I'm displaying. For your signs perhaps a stack underneath an easel sort of thing so that the top one can be easily seen. If it's laying flag it might not catch their attention.

If you can, have your table(s) set back a bit from the front of the tent - some people will come in just to get out of the sun.

If it's allowed, bring a bowl with some water in it for dogs. Presuming folks can bring their dogs, of course. That's another way to get them in to look at stuff.

Be friendly and talk to people (something I have the most difficulty with, personally).

Be sure that your card reader will work where you're at. If you have signal issues it's best to know ahead of time.

Stake down the tent or have weights of some sort. If it's weights, try to make them relatively inconspicuous. 

I think my biggest mistake on my first show was to not engage folks walking by. You don't want to be that obnoxious person that people avoid, but being a friendly sort will at least help people come in to look at your stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm no expert, but would just make sure the stuff that you really want seen is closer to eye level. You probably realize that already. Good luck with the show. The personal touch you are able to offer should hopefully bring some favor at the show.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Try to arrange things on your table so they aren't all flat. Put a cover of some sort on the table. We have a black cloth that covers the table with some accent cloths with patterns on them. I cut several 6x6 squares of 2x6 so I can stack them under the cloths in order to change the heights of what I'm displaying. For your signs perhaps a stack underneath an easel sort of thing so that the top one can be easily seen. If it's laying flag it might not catch their attention.
> 
> If you can, have your table(s) set back a bit from the front of the tent - some people will come in just to get out of the sun.
> 
> ...




Lots of good info here. I hadn't considered raising stuff up under the table cloths. I had planned to hang the bigger stuff around the tent, but really good idea to elevate the cut outs. I plan to have a display for earrings as well, rather than just having them in the normal packaging we send them out in to the small boutiques that have them here.

We'll be on blacktop. I was planning to use concrete blocks that I have as weights. The way the tables will be set up, they'll hide them. I think. 

Good idea on dog water. Since it's on a street, I'm sure there will be pets.







TimR said:


> I'm no expert, but would just make sure the stuff that you really want seen is closer to eye level. You probably realize that already. Good luck with the show. The personal touch you are able to offer should hopefully bring some favor at the show.



Yep, I'll be hanging some of the bigger pieces like the door hangers and things. Smaller stuff will be on the tables, propped up (thanks to Ken's advice).


----------



## brown down (Jun 6, 2016)

nice spread! good luck but I am sure you will do fine!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2016)

Now I'm beginning to wonder where I'm going to put everything. This is about a third of the MDF goods I've got to take, along with several other pieces. I guess that's a better problem to have than trying to figure out how to make it look like I have more haha. 

It may not be apparent yet, without paint, but the big round things are floaters that will have 'Gone Fishin'' engraved and painted on them. Top half white, bottom half red, lettering black.


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2016)

Try to put a good mix of things out. Put a barnwood piece in between some of those signs, etc. I think it's a mistake to section things out, people will totally skip over big chunks of stuff if you don't mix it up. Also, make sure you have plenty of change. Good luck! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 6, 2016)

Broad range of price points if you can. That means something for every budget that might walk in. Also on the weights- 30-40 pounds minimum per leg. You may not expect high winds but it can happen and a flying canopy has killed people in the past. (My new weights are 70 per leg) also, look at your neighbors, they should be weighed well, if not suggest it and if they don't, keep an eye on them if wind picks up. More than once I've had damage from a neighbor's canopy hitting mine. Assuming your using the standard folding tables, you can find skirted tablecloths cheap on Amazon, they hide whatever you store under the tables, easily washable and did I say cheap? They come in all sizes to fit all the standard tables. Bring plenty of change. I usually have150-200 in ones, fives, and tens. Sales tax- check your state regulations. Some states require you to add it to your price, sine you can include in the price if you post a sign staying that it's included. Do you need a sales tax number? Varies from state to state depending on how many shows you do and other things (this last weekend got a spot check from an inspector for Minnesota department of revenue). I'm sure there is more, if you think of questions feel free to message me as I do about 30 shows a year.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Broad range of price points if you can. That means something for every budget that might walk in.


I think have that covered. Ranging in price from $10-90, with custom signs upwards of $400



Schroedc said:


> Also on the weights- 30-40 pounds minimum per leg. You may not expect high winds but it can happen and a flying canopy has killed people in the past.


Was planning to use a concrete paver block thing on each leg, tied to it. I didn't want to spend $75 on the fancy sand weighted bags. I can take 2 per leg if necessary?



Schroedc said:


> Assuming your using the standard folding tables, you can find skirted tablecloths cheap on Amazon, they hide whatever you store under the tables, easily washable and did I say cheap?


I have 3 on the way. Probably should have got more, but my next show isn't for a while haha. I got the floor length version just for that reason



Schroedc said:


> Bring plenty of change. I usually have150-200 in ones, fives, and tens.


I wasn't real sure how much to bring. A roll of each coin, lots of ones, and some random 5's and 10's? Worst case, there's a bank like a block from where we'll be, so I can go get more if necessary? I am half way expecting the majority of sales to be via card, but maybe that's just because I never carry cash?



Schroedc said:


> Sales tax- check your state regulations.


Not sure on whether prices can include tax or not... but I wasn't going to advertise them with tax. I have been charging sales tax since I got my LLC and state sales tax ID back in March. I think I have that part under control... I think. I have a CPA who makes sure everything is on the up and up.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 6, 2016)

GOOD luck- stay cool. I do not know if any one said- Business cards handy for folks to take one or 2.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 6, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think have that covered. Ranging in price from $10-90, with custom signs upwards of $400
> 
> 
> Was planning to use a concrete paver block thing on each leg, tied to it. I didn't want to spend $75 on the fancy sand weighted bags. I can take 2 per leg if necessary?
> ...



Yep, double up on the pavers if need be to get heavy enough.

Tables- three six footers are about the max inside a 10x10 canopy down the sides and across the back. I'm using two six foot and one four foot to leave enough room for the chairs for my wife and I. 

Like Mike said, stay cool- hydration is a must. Sounds like you're already up on the tax thing so good there.


----------



## kweinert (Jun 7, 2016)

I've seen folks take a 36" piece of 4" PVC, glue a cap on one end, fill with cement or sand, put an eyebolt in the other cap and glue it on. Usually attached to the frame with a ratchet strap.

Not sure if I like the look of it hanging there. I'm thinking you could do the same thing by putting the eyebolt in the side near the end and that way leave the tube laying on the ground. Easier to hide, weighs just as much - would it work the same?

On the tables this last time we took an 8 footer down one side and then had two of the fold in half tables (5' open, I think) and put them in an L shape along the other side and across the end of the first table. That gave us room at the back for our chairs.

This is the pop up that we ended up with:






We like the straight legs, the vented top, and the awnings. The vented top really makes a difference in how much heat builds up inside.

Since I ripped out at least one of the corners of my sign (installation of the grommets may have been a bit too enthusiastic and cut through) we're going to cut out the actual name part and it's just the right size to go against the vertical part of the tent. We're thinking of using magnets to hold it there so we don't compromise the integrity of the shell.

We'd be gluing magnets to the sign and then sticking others behind the tent fabric. Finally found a use for those magnets I bought from Kevin :)


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome thread. I'll be inside in SWAT but I'm still getting lot's of usable info for me. I'be never done a show before either. If I get logs that is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2016)

I did a semi mock up today just to get a feel for how I want to lay it all out. I think I have a plan, just depends on how the sun is where I'll be. I'm going to try to go tomorrow and see, so I can be sure when I set it up. Gonna be 93 and I'll be on blacktop so I have to get the sun blocked. My plan is to use only one or two side panels, I don't want to use 3 and feel all boxed in. 

Still have a lot to figure out. There will be at least 4 times as much stuff as I have in the pic. I'll make it work though. Getting pretty excited


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 8, 2016)

You seem concerned about being short of space -- do you plan to put all your items out? I see several "HOME" cutouts, they don't all have to be on display, maybe just one or two. If you've got someplace (e.g. under a table) to stash the extras you can bring them out to replenish the display as you sell one from the table.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> You seem concerned about being short of space -- do you plan to put all your items out? I see several "HOME" cutouts, they don't all have to be on display, maybe just one or two. If you've got someplace (e.g. under a table) to stash the extras you can bring them out to replenish the display as you sell one from the table.


Well, there will be at least 10 of most everything... but it's not so much the quantity of each item i'm concerned about, it's the number of items. I'll post a pic tomorrow or friday, but I think we've got about 40 or 50 different items. I'm going all out, hoping to make some sales, but worst case, they'll be good on Etsy and our facebook page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 8, 2016)

Good Luck JR


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes Good Luck -let us know how you do.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2016)

Here goes nothing.


----------



## CWS (Jun 11, 2016)

Looks great. Hope the weather stays good for your show


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 11, 2016)

Good luck!

One of the things I found to be helpful is to not be glued to the chair, to come out from behind the tables and greet folks. Not to be pushy, but to be accessible to answer questions and chat about how hot it is. Nothing worse than a vendor who is ensconced reading a book and not paying attention to potential customers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2016)

Good luck! Hope they're biting today.......


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2016)

Any reason you left those blocks in the opening between the tables? I'd worry about somebody tripping and breaking a hip... Of course, I worry about crap like that more than most.

Good luck on the show!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Any reason you left those blocks in the opening between the tables? I'd worry about somebody tripping and breaking a hip... Of course, I worry about crap like that more than most.
> 
> Good luck on the show!


My son did that lol. Those are my leg weights. I moved them to the corners of the canopy on my way back from taking the pic lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, this show wasn't quite what I expected. They were expecting 15k people, but turn out was quite low, likely because it was 95+ today... last year there were 12k, and the people who set up last year said it was a LOT busier than this year. 

I didn't sell a thing for the first hour and a half, then only had one sale the next hour. Around noon, took a complete polar opposite course and was busy as heck. The booth fee was very low because I am a Kentucky Proud member (a promotional membership through KY Dept of Ag for Kentucky grown/produced products). All in all, I made 35x my booth fee. I'm beyond shocked. I have a lot of custom orders to make, but it is totally worth it. The proceeds from this are going to be used to fund the next 4 shows that we've applied for, along with finishing my CNC build, and putting up a nice little 'cushion' in our business account in case we need some cash. 

Thanks so much for all of the tips and suggestions. I greatly appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 11, 2016)

Good to hear about the day going well man!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 11, 2016)

Congrats JR and hopes for a prosperous future for you.


----------

